# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  The day the Scientist went out to lunch

## Serinanth

These two events were the final straw, they are why I have this book now and why I record my activities in the dream world, they finally made the scientist in my hang up his lab coat to a degree as he could not contest the truth of what was supposed to be just fantasy and the impossible. 

I woke up there she was, my friend Miss X. Just as I had remembered her. I was confused to say the least, her being in maine me being out in oregon on a training asignment... that is untill I realized I was dreaming. I looked into her eyes, and she looked back, something was not right this wasnt normal. I could still somewhat feel my body lying in bed in Beaverton Oregon, yet when she stood and hugged me I felt the touch of her skin and the warmth of her body. My mind was reeling I could not understand what was happening, I was conscious but it felt as if I had two bodies one in Oregon and one somewhere else, I wasnt sure, it was a cozy room, she kissed me and then my senses of my body laying in Oregon faded, I was only with her now.  We spoke with each other, she said I so do not want to wake up from this and then we made love, it was incredible to say the least. I still knew it was a dream, but for some reason I didnt care, it was real now that was all that mattered to us. After both of us were spent, we lay in that cozy room talking but everything began to fade it felt like we were being torn apart, and the dream ended. I awoke again in my bed alone in Oregon, my heart was racing and I was exhausted. I decided to take a cold shower, to try and clear my mind so i could think about what happened. While showering I noticed the room wasnt right, the lights didnt work right either crapstill dreaming, I woke up again in bed and if what happened afterward was a dream than I am still asleep dreaming as I write this now. I felt a presence in the room, it was very alien and it scared the crap out of me, I sat up and there was a shadowy figure in the doorway to my room. It said something in a guttural language that I did not understand per say, but I got the gist of it. It was a warning I was frozen in fear as it spoke, utter terror, I could not move at all. Its not something I wish to experience again. Then it vanished into the shadows, when I could move, I reached for my sword that I keep at the head of my bed, everyone makes fun of me for it. Hah my reasons had just manifested before me, what the hell I would have been able to against it I have no clue. I did not sleep the rest of that night. In the morning I spoke Melissa on the phone and she told me about the wonderful dream she had and how she wondered if it was me I asked her some questions about the dream about things I said to her and had done (no you aint getting the details). It was all too much it was her in the dream, we were together, we didnt by coincidence have a dream that was similar, we had one dream, together. She asked me questions about the dream now too, and her silence after I replied told me she knew what had happened as well There were subtle differences in the way we perceived each other and ourselves which I found very interesting but It was real, and we were both terrified of what it meant, basically everything we had been told about the world and reality was wrong, or lies. 

The second event occurred several days later.  I woke up and was standing up on one of the high grassy cliffs of Ecola state park on the Oregon coast. I met up with a friend and we started sparring with wooden swords, I was aware that I was dreaming. Our sparring ramped up I slipped on the damp grass, and fell over the edge, It was about a 3 to 4 hundred foot drop, I was afraid, but not terrified, I knew somewhere deep down inside I should be able to fly and I tried, but to no avail, and the wrongness of that overwhelmed me. The ground came swiftly pain shot through my spine and spread over my entire body, my vision blacked and then I woke up in my bed, I tried to move but the pain still seared my body. I though my god I'm paralyzed! But after a few moments the pain subsided and I could move again. I lay there confused, the pain was real, the dream itself was extremely realistic. After a time my mind stopped spinning in thought and I fell back asleep. I woke up again on the beach, where I had fallen, the pain still lingering, but I was alive. It was one of those Pacific Northwest foggy misty days. My mind tried to comprehend what was going on, when I woke up in bed was I dreaming? And was this reality?  I couldnt tell any more, I had no clue what was real and what was dream, a wave of despair washed over me as I sat up in the wet sand. 

I am not one to admit to crying but I lost it I couldnt take it anymore, reality was a sham. This place was as real as the place I am now writing this down.  My wooden katana washed up a few yards away from me in the mild surf. I looked out to sea and the clouds were dark, a storm was coming. I stood and grabbed my bokken, from amidst the seaweed and foam. Looking up at the cliffs I saw that this place was somewhat different from the Ecola Park I knew. There was a large wooden boardwalk about a mile down the beach. It was however at the top of the cliffs, It was supported by huge wooden timbers that reached all the way down to the beach below.  As I walked to the boardwalk I noticed there was no high tide line, my pace quickened, something had me nervous. I looked out to sea and there was a veritable wall of water heading inland, The tides were huge in this place. I ran to the wooden structure and found stairs that led up the cliff, I climbed them as fast as I could. The wall of water crashed into the cliff below me as I made it to the top.  There were people milling about walking along, going to the various shops that inhabited the long boardwalk. A few people glanced at me in my sodden clothing and the wooden sword sticking out of my belt, I must have looked mildly nuts a few people stared for a moment as they saw me then carried on with somewhat apprehensive glances. I saw a hamburger and hotdog stand and my stomach growled loudly, I dug in my pockets and found that I still had some change. I idly walked to the little shop while thoughts of how I would survive in this place flitted through my mind, It didnt seem like I was going to wake up any time soon. And I wondered how much would be the same and how much would be different. My train of thoughts was interrupted Hey you just gona stand there or are you going to buy something?  The burly guy behind the counter of the food stand stared at me. Uhh, I looked at the prices and decided, A cheeseburger please He looked at me for a moment longer and said You dont look like you belong here. He had no clue how right he was. Another passer by stopped, looked at me and said, Hey you should just wake up I thought to myself I wish it were that simple. The guy looked at me oddly and said, It IS that simple your just making it more complicated
So I woke up, I nearly lost it again, reality was playing some cruel joke and I was the punch line. 

--------
After these dreams, I really bit down hard and began focusing on my abilities and recall on the other side, I try to keep record of my dreams in a book, I write notes down right when I wake up and then translate it when I am a little more awake later on into the big book. It wasnt a happy time but it was what I needed to change and to grow, a swift kick in the ass. Unfortunalty that was the only dream I didnt have a problem waking myself from, does anyone have any ideas on waking yourself in dreams? The worlds I seem to end up in feel entirely too real and I leave them either by falling asleep there or sometimes traumatic experiences trigger it too, anyone got any ideas?

I will post some more dreams if anyone is interested,    :Oops:

----------


## Second Attention

This is probably one of the most intriguing things I have ever read regarding dreams. 

First off, my opinions regarding the fact that once you were in dreaming that you still felt both of your bodies, for a small period. That is because you had entered into your "double", your dreaming body, and its existence is just as real as the body that we inhabit in our every day "reality". I can't explain to you what this is very well, unless you have some prior knowledge. This may sound like a bunch of crap, or whatever, but it is what I believe. The fact that you were inhabiting both for a moment is very interesting, though. If you have no idea what I'm speaking of, read Carlos Castaneda's books. I will refer a specific one on this subject at a later time, for I am at work at the moment.

The fact that you both shared this dream is just as important. Another device that points to your existence in your dreaming body. You were dreaming together from a great distance, too, and that is a feat that I find truly amazing, especially without any former conversations, or plans, or anything, just out of the blue.

Third, your experiences point to power. Somehow, you have tapped power, and now it is trying to find you. The strange visage warning you could possibly have been a true warning, or it could possibly be a trick, or it could also simply be a "your not ready, don't toy with things you can't control, yet." I find this intriguing. I believe power is real, and once realized/tapped/whatever, there is no turning back. I have never had a lucid dream, but my studies on the subject in several different references is extensive, my belief system comprising mostly of one, but draws from other theories as well. I have tapped power in other ways in my life, mostly through the usage of hallucinogenic substances. However, there have been other moments, involving complete sobriety, which were just as strong, if not more so, than my experiences with certain substances.

I can't ncessarily put my finger on it at the moment(work can be distracting, and my knowledge is limited), however I believe that your experiences related here are very significant. Search for signs in your life, not just your dreams, that you feel have signifigance. Anything that you feel is important, probably is. Don't let your logic over rule how you feel or what you believe, but don't toss it out the window either.

I will probably respond more at a later time.

----------


## Serinanth

Well last night was a busy one 4 dreams 

The first was weird, we were a resistance group, the landscapes reminded me of the east end of Long Island, farms, winery's no mountains, and the beaches too... 
This one is fuzzy and I was not completely lucid it was the first and I didn't write any of these down until now 

I was with two other people in my car we pulled out of the gas station where I just filled up. We headed south towards Hampton beach and pulled into a big ass house near the beach I mean big ass house... I pulled into the garage and we got out, I opened the trunk and two men in suits came out of a door in the garage and approached me and my companion, one carried a large steel suitcase. 

He placed it in the trunk and popped it open; it contained 12 rounds of ammunition... They looked like they were slightly smaller than 80mm, I said these will do, and then picked one up, it was heavy the tip depleted uranium probably the casing was small though, didn't look like it would give a round this big much punch, I commented on it and one of the men said don't worry, these aren't your typical rounds. I then mused about how I had a spent casing from a grenade launcher that a friend had given me... (In the waking world) and then it hit me, I was dreaming... 

The next dream, I was a worker in some kind of steel mill the machine we worked on was huge... it was a combined smelter and press I think. 
The thing had to be 2 stories tall and about the length of a tandem tractor trailer, and as wide as 3 trucks. 

The day progressed normally we took lunch sitting a little ways away from the machine, someone screamed run and I watched as a tank like structure on the machine shoot all the rivets out of itself and crack in half two workers were near it, one was engulfed in a blast of superheated steam, his scream was horrible, the other that was also up there got nailed by some of the flying rivets, another worker was on the other side of the tool screaming, I didn't see what happened to him. 
I ran for the machine thinking... you fool what the hell are you doing, run the other way! I leapt onto one of the rung ladders that gave access to the catwalks on the second story of the machine, I powered up the ladder nearly jumping up it, ran down the catwalk to where the one injured worker was, steam was still pouring out of the crack a few feet down, wholly crap it was hot, I grabbed the man and threw him over my shoulder and more slowly went down the ladder, I ran back to where other workers had gathered watching the whole spectacle of the machine starting to break itself apart. I dropped the worker on my shoulder and took off to the other side of the machine, again powering up the ladder and found another worker had been seared by molten steel, he had fallen off the catwalk, it had broken apart and he was screaming help me. I reached down and grabbed his wrists, he was hanging onto the grating with his fingers and I could see they were bloody; the man was hanging on for dear life though. I pulled him up like he was a rag doll; I caught the look in his eyes, and it was thankful, amazed and also scared. 

I half carried him down and we managed to get away from the machine, the other workers had called into main control to shut it down, but there is so much potential energy within the tool it takes time, it still had molten metal in it too... 

The injured were tended to, the man that got blasted by the superheated steam was dead... cooked in seconds... ugh... 

One of the other guys looked at me and said, "What you did was impossible" I said "but I just did it so its not impossible anymore" 
He looked at me funny and by this time the machine had cooled itslef. 
We went over to assess the damage the machine put out one last slab of pressed metal before it had shut down, it looked different. After testing we found it to be a new alloy lighter and stronger than steel by a hundredfold... 


This was much more clear 

I was in a bar chatting with some girl, she was sloshed I had a slight buzz I got us some shooters, and she made me do a body shot from her cleavage, lol well not made me hehe we spoke some more, and then this is where it got weird, she had some very good weed and proceeded to make a honey slide, (break it up put it on some honey and you eat it) 
But she put it on her chest again, she was going on about how good it was and how trashed I would be, but at that moment a friend of mine walked into the bar, I knew she was there the moment she walked in. She and her B/f were surprised to see me as I was to see them, well he looked a little peeved (I duno why the both of us get along fairly well even though im sure he knows I love her) I totally ignored the girl with the pot on her chest and hugged my friend, we haven't seen one another for like 3 or 4 months now (which sucks) it felt like her smelled like her, even her aura and vibration were right. We hugged for a long time just enjoying the others presence and then we sat down, the girl with the weed on her chest seemed kinda ticked off, and I didn't care heeh. I looked into my friends eyes it was then that I realized, shit, I went to sleep and woke up in a bar, I was dreaming, I told her and she frowned and the dream collapsed. 

The last one was short. But very long at the same time. 
I observed a city, incredibly beautiful, flowing spires floating buildings hovering over others and lights ad people it was amazing, it looked as if it had been made from water. 
Then there was a voice, water flowed up from the sea below, the whole city was floating I realized, the water flowed up and formed a face in front of me, nothing like the abyss mind you, and it spoke, Welcome to Avalon. 

My perception withdrew and I was in a room with my best friend, we were hanging out with a pair of twins   ::shock::   ::D:    And he was going on about how I was fey and artistic, making fun of me, saying I should stop worrying about those stupid dreams because they were all just in my head. I looked at him and said...But this is a dream, is this within my head or yours... he said "uhhh crap" and the dream collapsed and I woke up for the last time. 

And here I am at werk now... 


WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

----------


## Second Attention

Have you talked to any of your friends that you talked to in your dreams? Was any of it "real" this time, like last time? Dude... it's so crazy, your dreams and the way you talk about them remind me of "Waking Life" a lot, although not quite as conversation oriented as that movie was. It's almost as though you have simply started to realize that this reality is only an illusion, and your dreams are starting to resemble reality. I don't know though, I'm just throwing random speculation out.

I had an experience last week that I cannot completely explain. I had ingested some natural material (I don't believe it would be correct for me to divulge exactly what it was on this sort of forum, for children might have access) and within this natural material there is a chemical that is closely related to LSD, it is basically it's natural prime constituent. Now, so I was "trippin'", per se, and I had a series of intense experiences that I cannot explain. Experiences that are completely outside anything I've ever experienced before, and I have ingested this substance many times.

First off:
I had ingested them at work to try and keep myself from getting what I commonly call "the fear", or simply anxiety about the trip that is going to take place. So, by the time I left work I was starting to feel it a little, and I was getting a little anxious. I went home, smoked some bud, and then chilled for awhile and wrote about what I was feeling. I became extremely anxious again, and since I was out of bud, I decided to just lay back and try and meditate or something. I then entered into a state that I cannot even completely explain, but when I awoke from the meditative state, I had gained some sort of knowledge that language was incapable of completely expressing, however, I had to write about it, so I ended up writing a lot about how the universe is God, and God is everything and nothing, and the void and blah blah blah, and on and on. So this went on for a little bit, until I came to realization that what I had just experienced, since it went beyond the confines of logic and language, must have been transcendental.

Second:
So, about that time, my friend showed up, and we made plans to go to the city nearby (Colorado Springs), and we went down to a friends house to smoke some kind bud. Now, from the moment that we left my home, and started the drive, an internal dialogue started inside my mind. This was more than a dialogue though, for as it increased in speed and imagery, I felt it harder and harder to pay attention to "reality". Well, this continued throughout arriving at my friend's house, through the smoking, and then, we all went outside to have a cigarette. Now, I took one drag, and realized that I could not smoke the cigarette. The internal dialogue inside me was getting extreme, and I experienced at that time what I would call a mental overload. This is my theory on it, sort of. My mind was using so much computational power that is was drawing all the energy in my whole body. I felt like I was balcking out, I almost passed out, but I was able to barely keep conscious. I got scared, and I felt like I was going to hurl. So, I walked out the dog's fenced in area and hurled more hardcore than I ever have in my life. my eyes were pouring out moisture, my nose was shooting out phlegm, and I'm pretty sure that I hurled up EVERYTHING in my body. I had to empty myself. I cannot even fully explain the things that I felt when I threw up. But, I think that the sensation of losing my consciousness might possibly be because I almost left this world that day. I think, that if my body had not evoked the the hurling, that I may have let go of this life and this body to pass on to whatever lays beyond. Now, this may all sound completely nuts and unfounded up to this point, but the only thing that makes me think this experience was very important is that while I was hurling my brains out, my friend that was sober had a vision. He said it was more intense than any vision he has ever had on any drug. It showed him more than he could explain, as well, and I think we touched something that night. Not only that, but my other friend(the one whose house it was), her dog wouldn't leave me alone all night, and then when I started to black out and hurl, the dog started to freak out and was running around and barking and going nuts. And then when I was done, it didn't want to leave my side, as though it had known that I had almost left.

Now, I cannot completely understand all this still.

There was more too, almost forgot. But when I went to "sleep" that night, (I have the sleep quoted because I believe on this particular substance that if you do it in the afternoon/evening time, then you will not really be entering into sleep, but more of a restful, meditative like state,) I had a "dream"/"vision"/whatever, and it involved my recent ex (whom I still deeply and madly love, for I believe she is my soul mate), me, and all of humanity. Now, basically what this dream entitled is that fate had brought me and my ex girl together for the reason of birthing the child that would be the negation of this existence. It would like the death and rebirth, like the second coming of christ, etc. It was equated to many belief systems. Our child was born on December 21, 2012, the end of the Mayan calendar, which is the date that many believe is the "end of the world", or at least a change in what we are. When the child was finally born, the universe exploded and imploded at the same time, and everything was gone except three: Me(the creator), my ex girl(the guardian), and our child(the prodigal son). Those parentheses are how it was equated in my mind at the time. We were to start the next cycle of life. I told my ex this, I think it scared her. I told it was only a dream, but she thinks I'm pretty out there, so whatever.

Any ways, I just thought I would share my intense experience, although many people may think it has nothing to do with dreaming, I personally believe that dreaming, meditating, and the use of certain hallucinogenic substances, are all intertwined. So... yeah...

----------


## wasup

AGGGH the posts are too long

----------


## Serinanth

Sometimes when you dream another life its hard to put it into a paragraph.

I still need to ask them about it, my friend I met in the bar would probably remember, my other friend... well I know he has the sight, but he dosent want to deal with it, he just wants life to be simple and understandable. 

Second attention, I have had similar experiences with that funguy   ::wink::  

The mental overload, the insanely fast mental dialog, I never came to the point in thinking I was going to leave this place though, I did leave myself though, I forgot who I was, that was terifying, I was alone when this happened, I have tripped a few times alone since then and have learned to control my fear and keep grip to a point. 

But It changed me, and yes I know that feeling that language is still very primitive and I couldent express it either. 

And yes, God IS everything, 

I said it in another post, I dont need a temple or a church to worship god, God is all around us IS us, in experiencing life to its fullest we are worshiping God taking note of the beauty inherent in everything, I told somone recently I am not ready to worship God directly, how could I possibly be near ready to worship the infinite, something a finite being (at the moment   :smiley:  ) could never understand. So I worship all that God has created, focusing on the light, as it was the first thing created and the closest thing I am going to get to understanding God at the moment.

And yes I do beleive that this is as much an illusion as my dreams and yeah they do resemble this place, I can only influence so much.

----------


## Second Attention

I honestly believe that what we are all experiencing, each in our own unique ways has something to do with the fact that the something is going to happen soon. The chaos that has reigned throughout the last century means something. I read something in another of your posts, Serinanth, about how intel is developing some crazy shit. This may be a part of it, or it may not, I'm not sure, but the implications that lie behind the technology we have is insane. I once had a friend that I met playing Myth II: Soulblighter online, and he was in the nano-tech industry. It's some scary stuff what they're trying to do, with the creation of small controllable devices that enter into people's bodies to supposedly "fight ilnesses", but the implications of being able to put a small controllable machine into someone's body is kind of scary. Plus there is the VonNeuman research, which is basically just trying to create very small, if not microscopic, machines that can find the resources they need and self replicate, basically making a machine that has the ability to simply recreate itself over and over again. Another scary thought. We've been messing with things we don't understand for quite some time now, I just wonder if the upcoming something that I feel has anything to do with technology, or if it will be more the antithesis of it. I don't know if that sounds nuts or not, but I feel it.. does anyone else know what I'm talking about? Does anyone else feel that something important is going to happen soon? Like at least within the next 10 years or so... 2012.... maybe? I could just be nuts...

----------


## Serinanth

Like a snowball rolled down a mountain.
Its starting to get big, I started feeling it about 12 or so years ago.
and alot of my other friends that are in tune to their dreams and can see beyond the physical crap that boggs us down everyday say the same thing,

2012 is gona be interesting hehe could bbe just another 2000 but the mayans were a bit more advanced 

Thing is.. are we all paranoid and out lifetimes are but a glimmer compared to universal time scales.. this could be the start of something that is going to take a VERY long time..but we are becoming aware of it.

----------


## Ginko

I was loving the post until you guys started going all : whats the meaning of life stuff and nano tecknology.

1 Serinath Bravo Bravo i was hooked from begging to end. Great detail and kool dreams.

2. What with the name serinath. Does it mean anything or somthing, cause it sounds like a girls name.

3. What is with you and these shawdowy figures. I love your dreams and stuff but i feel sorry 4 you. I think these things are attracted to you (drawn to detour you 4 some reason)

4. That was kool how you dream scaped with that women. Must have been erie talking about what you guys did. Oh yeh did she c any dark figures later in her dreams?

5. Thats kool how the ppl in your mind talk to you. 90% of the time, i never get to talk with any 1 from my dreams

6. I some times feel like im in both bodies, if u read 1 of my post in Genral Disscusion, about how i feel like some 1 touchin me. Well any way somtimes feel my body while im dreaming. I wake up shortly after and on a few ocassions dealled with parlisse.

7. I think after reaching a point in you LD, i think that after each plane your dreams are taking you to new corridors of your mind, where you  must climb another plank of stairs from there.

8. I had this realley kool thought about how you could be dreamscaping into a plane that links every 1s dream. but lost my train of thought when i relised how much iv written so far.

9. Nice of you to share your dreams. Oh yeh, second stay off the Bud. Anything thats not alchole or cigeretts Stay The Fck away from

----------


## nerve

> 2. What with the name serinath. Does it mean anything or somthing, cause it sounds like a girls name. *
> [/b]



does not

----------


## liquid

You guys all scare the living shit out of me. Talking about how the world could be coming to an end and nono tech shit, my mind IS to small and i AM way to incompetent to understand this crap, god im scared.

----------


## nerve

whoa, calm down...have a muffin.

----------


## Serinanth

muffins are good 

*mmmmmm*

Sorry to freak you out... I don thtink the worlds endin.. well not yet, sure the next 20 years are gona be tough but if we stick through it WHoooo good stuff on the horizion.

----------


## Ginko

Serinath does 2 sound like a womans name.

----------


## A Lost Soul

> _Originally posted by Shawndow_
> *Serinath does 2 sound like a womans name.*



And Shawndow doesn't? By the way, it's Seri_nanth_ not Serinath. If you're going to pick on someone's name, at least get it right.

----------


## wasup

Serinanth rocks!!! (Don't worry Lost soul does too).  You avatar is weird though seri, I like your other one better.

----------


## A Lost Soul

> _Originally posted by wasup+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(wasup)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 Serinanth rocks!!![/b]
> 			
> 		
> ...







> _Originally posted by wasup_
> *You avatar is weird though seri, I like your other one better.*



Why thank you. I drew it for him so by default that makes it better.   :tongue2:   I do like his new avvy though. It's ... creepy in a sexy sort of way. More sexy than creepy though. Did I just write that out loud?  :Oops:

----------


## wasup

Lol (yes).  Your an awesome drawer, how do you draw those, on the computor, on paper, etc? It's really good!  See ya.

----------


## A Lost Soul

> _Originally posted by wasup_
> *how do you draw those, on the computor, on paper, etc?*



All of the above. I draw the main parts the old fashioned way--with a pencil on paper. Then I scan it into my illustrious (lol) computer and I do my coloring in Photoshop. Hmm... I've told you my secrets... now I'll have to kill you!

----------


## wasup

*Hiding

----------


## Ginko

i wasn't dogging on his name. I was just saying it was femnim

----------


## Serinanth

Shawndow  for your questions.

1; Danke =)

2; Simply put, it is my name, so far the count is 1 for femenin and 2 not, your loosin there =) and they are both girls so they have like the inside scoop or something.... hehe i duno. 

3; Yes they do feel like detours, I have a feeling that they are attracted to me, I am kinda noisy, so to speak, and it draws attention to myself.

4; Yes, she saw the one in my room.

5; how good is your dream recall? I noticed the first thing that I sart to forget is conversations, they seem the most fleeting of memory.

6; Yeah thats creepy, I hear noises and stuff but I think thats just the hypnagogic stuff, never felt somone touching me like that *Jitter*

7; I agree wholeheartedly

8; Yes the aboriginies (sp) beleive that it is a wold just as real, if not more real than this one, many authors have also gone on about the same idea, I think that normal dreams, you just kind of scratch the surface of the other world, popping in and out randomly but the more lucid you become the more rooted you are in that world, some of it is set down and cannot be changed, but in other places, (as this world is infinite) can be manipulated by will.

9; Buds are no different that beer... besides ... God made pot, man made beer, who do you trust?   ::D:  Cigarettes are much worse than pot...

----------


## wasup

Actually I'm not a girl (I don't know if you were talking about me) 
 ::evil::   ::evil::   ::evil::   ::evil::

----------


## Serinanth

uhh no lost soul and paperdollep

----------


## wasup

O ok.  I didn't know if you were a girl Lost soul...










Or a boy...










But then you would be a Michael Jackson....

----------


## Timotheus

Serinanth, this is about your first dream you posted Sep 24.

If this would happen to me, it would dramatically change my life, the way I think of the world. There's no way for me to find out whether you're telling the truth (I don't want to say you're lying, there's just no way for me to know), so it will not alter my current believes. 

I've had a few psi-like events in my life too, but they've always happened only to me alone, so I can still tell myself that it was just my imagination.

But if you really know this happened to you and your friend for sure, then this is something else.

I don't know what I would do next in such a situation. Probably, try out if I could reproduce it.

For the "warning": you don't know if it was some part of you which warned you against it, or some "outer force". Right ? Maybe you should try to find that out, too.

Good luck !

----------


## nerve

> _Originally posted by A Lost Soul_
> *I do like his new avvy though. It's ... creepy in a sexy sort of way. More sexy than creepy though.*



yup. sexay.. 8)

----------


## nerve

[edit]

----------


## wasup

No I'm talking about lost soul... I knew that you were a girl because I'v heard people call you a bitch about 30 times...

----------


## nerve

you can call guys bitch too

----------


## wasup

...  ::shock::

----------


## nerve

*DUH* where have you been?   ::lol::

----------


## wasup

Naw I already knew that... If it makes you happy, you said you were a girl once...



 
I just learned how to add pictures!!

----------


## nerve

8) cool.

----------


## wasup

Is that your drawing?  It's pretty *dern* good.

----------


## nerve

www.paperdoll-ep.deviantart.com
my art page, only three drawings on it now (+ 4 pics of Malcom) i'm working on several new drawings now so i should update soon.   ::D:

----------


## wasup

Cooo

----------


## Serinanth

Hey hey hey HEY....

This thread is about ME

ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME ME 

hehe jsut kidding, muffins are good..

And yer damned right! Im a sexah beast!

Timotheus, it did change my life... when I realised it happened I was very afraid, what the hell did it all mean? How was it possible... I look at things very differently now.  And as for that warning... the thing that was presented before me felt VERY alien and also mind you that I am damned near positive I was awake at that moment, I had a false awakening earlier but that moment.. it was real, I didnt fall asleep for the rest of the night, either I was to frkin scared!  so if it was a dream, then yeah... Im still dreaming.

----------


## wasup

...   ::shock::  ...   


Why was this thread called the day the scientist went to lunch?

----------


## A Lost Soul

I think it's because he's a scientist, with a mind based on logic and solidity, and the day/night he had those dreams, his brain went, "I quit. See ya, Seri." In other words, that was when he truly believed such things were possible. That's what I got from it anyway. Am I close, Seri?   ::wink::

----------


## Second Attention

Woah... don't check the board for two days, and look what happens! I agree Seri, this is our thread! Nobody was interested in our bullshit before! I want it back!! MINE MINE!!   ::evil::  

Oh woa... sorry... damn this monday morning stuff can get to me.

So.. uhh... yeah...

Any good dreams lately? I finally had one... but I shall post it elsewhere... MUWHAHAHA!! You'll have to find it! HAHHAHAHA... haha.... ha..... oh yeah... I guess that's if you care.


 :Oops:  
I think I'm gonna go now... I'm too tired to be talking...

----------


## Timotheus

> _Originally posted by A Lost Soul_
> *I think it's because he's a scientist, with a mind based on logic and solidity*



What kind of science ? I'm just curious as I happen to be a scientist, too.

----------


## nerve

> _Originally posted by A Lost Soul_
> *Yes, I am a girl. And Tim, I can vouch for Serinanth. He is telling the truth. Paperdoll: I was going to tell you to get in line, but I guess we can share. There's plenty of Seri to go around. *grin**



~yay~


*looks at Seri*

*looks at Rtex*

ehhhh....  :Sad:

----------


## Serinanth

::D:  
Lost soul hit it on the head.

I am not a scientist by trade, My profession is a Technician.
I dable in science though, I like theory, my math skills are kinda sub par, Quantum mechanics i find very interesting, along with electronics and magnetism. 

Ive had a bunch of intersting dreams I can post, but I need to find where I wrote them down, I am at werk right now so I wont be able to do that till probably wednesday when I have off. I post a bunch then.

----------


## wer

Know wat uh bout the end of the world??  ::shock::   ::o:   ::sad2::   :Eek:   ::sniper::

----------


## WaRpEd

I think humans will most likely end up beeing the end of the world.  Either that or something like an astroid  ::?: 

    I heard about these scientist somewhere (japan maybee) that were working on a minituare black hole here on earth by crashing particles together, or something......that seams kinda stupid.........wouldn't it like.....suck up earth?

----------


## Silver Sphere

> _Originally posted by WaRpEd_
> *     I heard about these scientist somewhere (japan maybee) that were working on a minituare black hole here on earth by crashing particles together, or something......that seams kinda stupid.........wouldn't it like.....suck up earth?*



I remember that from a review of the movie _Godzilla vs. Megaguiras_.  Apparently it was designed for killing Godzilla.  I haven't seen it, but according to the review I read, it was in fact pretty stupid.

As for the Japanese doing it in real life, I cannot say.

----------


## notsonormalchic

I used to work in a Metaphysical book store.  We have formed a community of like minded people from all kinds of trades.  We have all had the feeling that the world is changing as we speak.  And the world isn't coming to an end like you may think, but to an end as we know it.  Something major is going to happen in a spiritual way.  We are just closer to feeling and understanding that than the "normal" person because I think we are more spiritually advanced.  JMO

----------


## Serinanth

The only black hole experiments I know of are dealing with creating the effects a black hole has on light, not the actual hole itself.

I remember talking about it somewhere elese.. oh yeah, in that time travel thread, they have succeded in stopping and slowing light down using a medum of gas of some sort, using this, they will bend and twist light around and try to replicate the effects near the event horizon of a black hole.... I will do some diggin and see if I can find anything else though.

----------


## Seeker

...

----------


## nerve

> \"It's all in my head, therefore there are no consequences involved\" 
> [/b]



I still believe that a little.

----------


## Seeker

Your probably right, 95% of it is in our heads, but what about the other 5%.

Sure scared Rtex over in his thread.

Now the kicker:  How do you know which is the 95% and which is the 5%?

What if the 5% is what I described in:  Guilty pleasures?

What kind of havoc could I be causing?

----------


## nerve

hmmmm....God, I don't know. I really don't. I suppose I just want to believe it's all in MY head, because that gives me a place where I alone have control. you know? maybe I just don't want to give that up. but we don't know for sure, so, hey....


*sigh*

----------


## Serinanth

The CIA... jeez thats the last thing I need hehe.

----------


## evangel

yeh, sorry if I fed any paranoia/anxiety....   :tongue2:   I do sometimes wonder what kinds of "scientific progress" the govt. has been withholding for the miltary's sake regarding telepthy/telekinesis, etc. You KNOW they have be spending our tax moey on some of that X-file "stuff"...  heh hmmm   ::|:

----------


## Seeker

You've got to wonder.  If a bunch of ametuers like us can come up with this stuff, what can someone with billions of $$$ do?

----------


## Seeker

This topic has been editted at the request of some of the participants.

----------

